# Sable color change one year later



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Hard to believe Scarlett was once so dark!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, once you trim off all the dark tips. She's looking nice after her grooming, though.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow! So different! I love seeing before and after photos! She sure is beautiful.


----------



## hlang (Jan 21, 2018)

I love how they change colors!


----------



## Janet (Feb 19, 2007)

Is Scarlet considered a red sable?


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Janet said:


> Is Scarlet considered a red sable?


Her papers say silver sable. Her back is silver but the top of her head has a little red in it right now.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Scarlett's mom said:


> Hard to believe Scarlett was once so dark!


That was a surprise! It is cool how they change colors and a reminder not to get too stuck on their puppy coloring!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Kosmo went from sable collie color to cream and white.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Nico is a red sable Irish pied, he is 8 months old here are his changes:


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

16 weeks


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

6 months


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Scarlett is so pretty!


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

I love seeing all the color change pics!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Scarlett's mom said:


> I love seeing all the color change pics!


I hope you didn't mind that I added Nico's onto your thread, but I figured it's was better in one thread for future searches. I really found the old threads useful when I knew I was getting a sable.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Cmward said:


> 6 months


Your 6 month old puppy is the one on the right?


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Jeanniek said:


> Your 6 month old puppy is the one on the right?


Yes Nico is on the right, on the left is Ricky who belongs to @Cheerios (she took the photo). His is 8 months old now, his color is about the same.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Cmward said:


> Yes Nico is on the right, on the left is Ricky who belongs to @Cheerios (she took the photo). His is 8 months old now, his color is about the same.


They are both adorable. It's fun to see the array of colors that the Havanese end up with, and what the markings (or is masks?) end up doing. That color on Nico is nice. Is that like an apricot color?


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Jeanniek said:


> They are both adorable. It's fun to see the array of colors that the Havanese end up with, and what the markings (or is masks?) end up doing. That color on Nico is nice. Is that like an apricot color?


Nico's color is interesting, his red areas are a darkish apricot color (sort of like a Pomeranian), he has some "clear red" on his underside and his darker areas on his back have black hairs that are not just on the tips they go all the way to the root if that makes sense. He comes from Pillowtalk/Blue Temptation lines where their reds are known to hold color but his mom is a sable that faded so how his final color ends up is anyone's guess. He is adorable to me no matter what his coat does.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Cmward said:


> Nico's color is interesting, his red areas are a darkish apricot color (sort of like a Pomeranian), he has some "clear red" on his underside and his darker areas on his back have black hairs that are not just on the tips they go all the way to the root if that makes sense. He comes from Pillowtalk/Blue Temptation lines where their reds are known to hold color but his mom is a sable that faded so how his final color ends up is anyone's guess. He is adorable to me no matter what his coat does.


Yes! I know I will feel the same way. Which is a good thing, because I am pretty sure I'll be getting a sable. It'll be exciting to see the changes as the year goes on.

Nico's colors do sound very interesting! I had to look up the Pillowtalk/Blue Temptation lines cause I had no idea what that meant. Did you go to Germany (or live/lived) in Germany to get your dog? I never thought of a Cuban dog being in Germany, but, I guess, why not?!!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Jeanniek said:


> Yes! I know I will feel the same way. Which is a good thing, because I am pretty sure I'll be getting a sable. It'll be exciting to see the changes as the year goes on.
> 
> Nico's colors do sound very interesting! I had to look up the Pillowtalk/Blue Temptation lines cause I had no idea what that meant. Did you go to Germany (or live/lived) in Germany to get your dog? I never thought of a Cuban dog being in Germany, but, I guess, why not?!!


No I didn't go to Germany but my breeder's H is retired miliary and they were stationed in Germany so some of their dogs are from Germany.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cmward said:


> Nico's color is interesting, his red areas are a darkish apricot color (sort of like a Pomeranian), he has some "clear red" on his underside and his darker areas on his back have black hairs that are not just on the tips they go all the way to the root if that makes sense. He comes from Pillowtalk/Blue Temptation lines where their reds are known to hold color but his mom is a sable that faded so how his final color ends up is anyone's guess. He is adorable to me no matter what his coat does.


Clear red is "ee" and there would be no dark hairs at all. But many red sables, particulary of the Pillow Talk and Blue Temptation lines hold their red. I have a friend who has a clear red (ee) stud dog (Henry's papa!) who has a brother/littermate here in the US who is a red sable and he has stayed just as dark as Tony (the clear red). So both can occur, even in the same litter, as long as one parent carries sable. Two "ee's" bred to each other can ONLY produce ee, which is anything along the spectrum from cream to irish setter red. (Or with more or less white markings, if they are in the gene pool...and they mostly are in Havanese)


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

krandall said:


> Clear red is "ee" and there would be no dark hairs at all. But many red sables, particulary of the Pillow Talk and Blue Temptation lines hold their red. I have a friend who has a clear red (ee) stud dog (Henry's papa!) who has a brother/littermate here in the US who is a red sable and he has stayed just as dark as Tony (the clear red). So both can occur, even in the same litter, as long as one parent carries sable. Two "ee's" bred to each other can ONLY produce ee, which is anything along the spectrum from cream to irish setter red. (Or with more or less white markings, if they are in the gene pool...and they mostly are in Havanese)


I love genetics!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I love the reds!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Marni said:


> I love the reds!


Oh, me, too!!! I am getting a little red girl, which I am excited about. She's so cute and she is the one I loved when I went there to see the puppies. But she's a sable so I know she will change. I have strict orders to myself to not get hung up on her current color! LOL! I know I will love her for HER because she displayed so much spunk and personality when I met her, but I know her coloring is that extra little "yahoo!" in getting her. But I don't want to feel that way. I want to embrace all her color changes, regardless of where they go. Even if she loses all her red. . . . .which I am hoping she won't. haha!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Jeanniek said:


> Oh, me, too!!! I am getting a little red girl, which I am excited about. She's so cute and she is the one I loved when I went there to see the puppies. But she's a sable so I know she will change. I have strict orders to myself to not get hung up on her current color! LOL! I know I will love her for HER because she displayed so much spunk and personality when I met her, but I know her coloring is that extra little "yahoo!" in getting her. But I don't want to feel that way. I want to embrace all her color changes, regardless of where they go. Even if she loses all her red. . . . .which I am hoping she won't. haha!


I am really having a hard time thinking of a color combination I don't find attractive. Our breed is so pretty.:nerd:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> Oh, me, too!!! I am getting a little red girl, which I am excited about. She's so cute and she is the one I loved when I went there to see the puppies. But she's a sable so I know she will change. I have strict orders to myself to not get hung up on her current color! LOL! I know I will love her for HER because she displayed so much spunk and personality when I met her, but I know her coloring is that extra little "yahoo!" in getting her. But I don't want to feel that way. I want to embrace all her color changes, regardless of where they go. Even if she loses all her red. . . . .which I am hoping she won't. haha!


Knowing her parents, I suspect she'll keep a lot of color, even though it will probably be different from what it is now! So happy for you!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

krandall said:


> Knowing her parents, I suspect she'll keep a lot of color, even though it will probably be different from what it is now! So happy for you!


Thank you!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

When I was choosing a puppy the breeder told me the Sable color puppies would change color. Interesting.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> When I was choosing a puppy the breeder told me the Sable color puppies would change color. Interesting.


That's true. They almost always do change... the amount they change is quite variable.


----------

